# I like to spark debate so here goes! Steroids are for lazy people!



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

Natural is the way to go! Anything fast and unnatural never ends well, just ends in a big sloppy mess! Bodybuilding is a commitment its a lifestyle. People just want things instantly now a day's. They get dripped up on credit cards to buy there audi's scrimp on proper nutrition so they can pay for dbol. I agree with work hard play hard but people play TOO hard in my opinion. Ive watched many of my friends fill then selfs full of steroids and think there drug dealers with there audi's 3 are in prison and the one that hasn't been caught he's body is like a 60 year old joints seizing up and that he's only 28 so thats why i vouch for natural all the way it looks better as well!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

The OP looks like an argument, not a debate.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh


----------



## barry2013 (Sep 29, 2013)

natty ...........say what...........


----------



## barry2013 (Sep 29, 2013)

oh and find some new friends.


----------



## Richiej (Sep 15, 2013)

Each to their own mate, I'd just concentrate on what your doing and not worry too much about other people.


----------



## sprock (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh  that hurt my feelings...

:lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

0timemrolympia said:


> Natural is the way to go! Anything fast and unnatural never ends well, just ends in a big sloppy mess! Bodybuilding is a commitment its a lifestyle. People just want things instantly now a day's. They get dripped up on credit cards to buy there audi's scrimp on proper nutrition so they can pay for dbol. I agree with work hard play hard but people play TOO hard in my opinion. Ive watched many of my friends fill then selfs full of steroids and think there drug dealers with there audi's 3 are in prison and the one that hasn't been caught he's body is like a 60 year old joints seizing up and that he's only 28 so thats why i vouch for natural all the way it looks better as well!


You must be a poster boy for all the nattys in the world, i presume you have reached your unassisted goals?


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

We all fully agree with you.

No need to continue this debate at all.

Thanks for your contribution to the forum. :thumb:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Are you natty op?

Can we see pics of you to back up your argument pls


----------



## barry2013 (Sep 29, 2013)

xpower said:


> Oh


well said mate


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm not sure this is a debate on the merits of natural vs. AAS as a case of educated vs. uninformed.

Those that educate themselves about AAS seem to have great results, those who just jab don't make the progress.

Those that have a trusted source have no problems with the law, those who are foolish end up in trouble.

Those who have a good diet and training regime make great progress, those who binge drink and don't eat don't.

And bored now.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

0timemrolympia said:


> he's body is like a 60 year old joints seizing up


He should get on the deca!


----------



## barry2013 (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

OP you do know creatine is more anabolic than tren yea?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

ok


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

Ive seen some big men cry and its not nice i agree each to there own just be careful i guess strengthen your mind too i say


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Bore off


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

0timemrolympia said:


> *scrimp on proper nutrition so they can pay for dbol*.


Yeah I know what you mean mate. D-bol is fcuking expensive. Peoples families are in ruin over the stuff!

Probably the sh1test troll attempt on these forums yet, grats OP.


----------



## barry2013 (Sep 29, 2013)

LER said:


> ok


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Come to forum heavily populated by steroid users. Start by insulting them all.

All the good debates start that way


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

0timemrolympia said:


> Natural is the way to go! Anything fast and unnatural never ends well, just ends in a big sloppy mess! Bodybuilding is a commitment its a lifestyle. People just want things instantly now a day's. They get dripped up on credit cards to buy there audi's scrimp on proper nutrition so they can pay for dbol. I agree with work hard play hard but people play TOO hard in my opinion. Ive watched many of my friends fill then selfs full of steroids and think there drug dealers with there audi's 3 are in prison and the one that hasn't been caught he's body is like a 60 year old joints seizing up and that he's only 28 so thats why i vouch for natural all the way it looks better as well!


Clearly a know nothing or trolling. 5 posts in, good start. And no I haven't bothered reading your post.


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

People that go rushing through the gym door in january saying i need to get big quick fail 9/10 people who go in give it there all because they enjoy it and take the time to learn about there body's are amazed at the difference in the mirror 4 months down the line! Slow and steady wins this race with equal thought going into your technique rather than trying to bang out reps aimlessly


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

LER said:


> ok


This is now my favourite gif!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Weak trolling attempt at best.

And poor choice of avi for an anti-steroid stance.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

How can steroids possibly be for lazy people? If anything the opposite tbh. where am from though you come across a lot of them 'Quick fix'' people who haven't even spent 3 weeks in the gym and want to jump on Test + Deca Noone want's to put the effort in and build a base or foundation of muscle. so I can see what you're saying in some aspect but at the same time I would not call top level competitive Bodybuilders 'Lazy' or any athlete because they're just doing what it takes to get to where they wanna be and they are clearly dedicated and commited to what they do whether they use drugs or not and if they are enhanced it only means more work rate.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

^^

weak troll. 3/10 at best.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

0timemrolympia said:


> Natural is the way to go! Anything fast and unnatural never ends well, just ends in a big sloppy mess! Bodybuilding is a commitment its a lifestyle. People just want things instantly now a day's. They get dripped up on credit cards to buy there audi's scrimp on proper nutrition so they can pay for dbol. I agree with work hard play hard but people play TOO hard in my opinion. Ive watched many of my friends fill then selfs full of steroids and think there drug dealers with there audi's 3 are in prison and the one that hasn't been caught he's body is like a 60 year old joints seizing up and that he's only 28 so thats why i vouch for natural all the way it looks better as well!


I'm a natty and never taken a non prescribed drug in my life. And some of what you're saying I can relate to in the sense that I have a few 'mates' who have trained for six months and then without any investigation or fact finding started juicing. They are lazy people who just happen to take steroids. The primary descriptor being lazy.

However there are quite a few people on here and in the real world who take steroids and work harder than I ever could.

I think I'm trying to say that like anything in life you're going to get lazy barstewards who want quick wins rather than work for it.

And finally to help you next time if you do want to bring a debate to the table such as 'all steroid users are lazy' then try not to out your point across as all inclusive on a friggin bodybuilding forum. :blink:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Go away troll!


----------



## barry2013 (Sep 29, 2013)

0timemrolympia said:


> People that go rushing through the gym door in january saying i need to get big quick fail 9/10 people who go in give it there all because they enjoy it and take the time to learn about there body's are amazed at the difference in the mirror 4 months down the line! Slow and steady wins this race with equal thought going into your technique rather than trying to bang out reps aimlessly


Give it a rest you bell end .

You stand at the gym door and clock everyone for the next three months from jan do you ?

Taking pure


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

barry2013 said:


> Give it a rest you bell end .
> 
> You stand at the gym door and clock everyone for the next three months from jan do you ?
> 
> Taking pure


Wow. For its size that looks like quite a clean snap off


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

A very well thought out debate from someone is 13 yrs old. So, well done mate.

Now, off to bed my little soldier.


----------



## blessed6383 (Jan 4, 2013)

He's scared of needles really aren't ya lad lol man the fook up


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Aye your right mate-i'm a lazy coont cause of the gear, its the gear that makes me get up at half four in the morning to go to the gym before i do a 12 hour shift, its the gear that lets me train like a fecking mad man in the garage at night after i've done the family stuff and seen to the kids, its just the gear nothing else, no heart, no desire, no striving to improve, nothing else, just the gear. Total fannyballs


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

OP is bored, his mum has gone to bed, he's left sat in his socks and boxers, he decides to make a thread, his thread failed it was never gonna set sail, members dissin' and dismissin', even L Man would whip him with his cats tail.. while OP hissing to retaliate, but he cant concentrate, L Man would sprinkle him like sugar on his cornflakes. OP you'v made a big mistake, you took your views in your head and put them in a late night thread, only the creepy creatures are up avoiding the wife in their beds, hunting for trolls for some midnight lol's, OP arrives and digs himself a hole, milky will come and you will burrow like a mole, dodging the hammer, his big troll slammer, would make even the hardest men stammer, not to mention shudder and stutter as your natty brain splatters in the gutter, cuts you like a knife through butter. Natty is not natural, so listen, these words are factual.


----------



## Ben-Joe (Jul 22, 2013)

0timemrolympia said:


> Natural is the way to go! Anything fast and unnatural never ends well, just ends in a big sloppy mess! Bodybuilding is a commitment its a lifestyle. People just want things instantly now a day's. They get dripped up on credit cards to buy there audi's scrimp on proper nutrition so they can pay for dbol. I agree with work hard play hard but people play TOO hard in my opinion. Ive watched many of my friends fill then selfs full of steroids and think there drug dealers with there audi's 3 are in prison and the one that hasn't been caught he's body is like a 60 year old joints seizing up and that he's only 28 so thats why i vouch for natural all the way it looks better as well!


Negged.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

0timemrolympia said:


> Natural is the way to go! Anything fast and unnatural never ends well, just ends in a big sloppy mess! Bodybuilding is a commitment its a lifestyle. People just want things instantly now a day's. They get dripped up on credit cards to buy there audi's scrimp on proper nutrition so they can pay for dbol. I agree with work hard play hard but people play TOO hard in my opinion. Ive watched many of my friends fill then selfs full of steroids and think there drug dealers with there audi's 3 are in prison and the one that hasn't been caught he's body is like a 60 year old joints seizing up and that he's only 28 so thats why i vouch for natural all the way it looks better as well!


Lol Mate change your avi to a non steroid user then, because saying all this then having that pic as your avi makes u look like a right pointless tit


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

0timemrolympia said:


> Natural is the way to go! Anything fast and unnatural never ends well, just ends in a big sloppy mess! Bodybuilding is a commitment its a lifestyle. People just want things instantly now a day's. They get dripped up on credit cards to buy there audi's scrimp on proper nutrition so they can pay for dbol. I agree with work hard play hard but people play TOO hard in my opinion. Ive watched many of my friends fill then selfs full of steroids and think there drug dealers with there audi's 3 are in prison and the one that hasn't been caught he's body is like a 60 year old joints seizing up and that he's only 28 so thats why i vouch for natural all the way it looks better as well!


Someone needs a cuddle:thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Zzzzzzz booorrringggggggg.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

xpower said:


> Oh


 No


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> OP is bored, his mum has gone to bed, he's left sat in his socks and boxers, he decides to make a thread, his thread failed it was never gonna set sail, members dissin' and dismissin', even L Man would whip him with his cats tail.. while OP hissing to retaliate, but he cant concentrate, L Man would sprinkle him like sugar on his cornflakes. OP you'v made a big mistake, you took your views in your head and put them in a late night thread, only the creepy creatures are up avoiding the wife in their beds, hunting for trolls for some midnight lol's, OP arrives and digs himself a hole, milky will come and you will burrow like a mole, dodging the hammer, his big troll slammer, would make even the hardest men stammer, not to mention shudder and stutter as your natty brain splatters in the gutter, cuts you like a knife through butter. Natty is not natural, so listen, these words are factual.


´Why Tekkers, you're a poet! Reps, that was brilliant!


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> OP is bored, his mum has gone to bed, he's left sat in his socks and boxers, he decides to make a thread, his thread failed it was never gonna set sail, members dissin' and dismissin', even L Man would whip him with his cats tail.. while OP hissing to retaliate, but he cant concentrate, L Man would sprinkle him like sugar on his cornflakes. OP you'v made a big mistake, you took your views in your head and put them in a late night thread, only the creepy creatures are up avoiding the wife in their beds, hunting for trolls for some midnight lol's, OP arrives and digs himself a hole, milky will come and you will burrow like a mole, dodging the hammer, his big troll slammer, would make even the hardest men stammer, not to mention shudder and stutter as your natty brain splatters in the gutter, cuts you like a knife through butter. Natty is not natural, so listen, these words are factual.


 :clap:

Very good IGT.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> ´Why Tekkers, you're a poet! Reps, that was brilliant!


I am indeed a poet lol. Although I dont write much at all anymore.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

not all us natty's are like this cnut  in fact I envy AAS users and one day ill take the leap


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> OP is bored, his mum has gone to bed, he's left sat in his socks and boxers, he decides to make a thread, his thread failed it was never gonna set sail, members dissin' and dismissin', even L Man would whip him with his cats tail.. while OP hissing to retaliate, but he cant concentrate, L Man would sprinkle him like sugar on his cornflakes. OP you'v made a big mistake, you took your views in your head and put them in a late night thread, only the creepy creatures are up avoiding the wife in their beds, hunting for trolls for some midnight lol's, OP arrives and digs himself a hole, milky will come and you will burrow like a mole, dodging the hammer, his big troll slammer, would make even the hardest men stammer, not to mention shudder and stutter as your natty brain splatters in the gutter, cuts you like a knife through butter. Natty is not natural, so listen, these words are factual.


Brilliant!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Id say steroids are more for impatient people than lazy.

Having said that, it does make things much easy and i myself have been know to slack on things and let the gear do the work.

...but then i also have a life outside the gym :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Awesome incite into the sport OP. l am now going to suggest you become a moderator on the board, we cant afford to lose people like you from here :thumbup1:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

I agree and disagree with this coz you do get people that ain't even been training for long thinking this gym thing is about protein shakes and gear my neighbour who one of the local dealers round here was telling me he's getting on growth next week and how you don't need to HGC lol think he meant pct he also goes gym about twice a week and leaves our bin full of his pizza boxes haha so I think the op is referring to his type.

On the other hand there's me been training for about 6 years more then built up my foundation and now I just feel I need to take things to the next step, which is why I've got on the gear I'm also thinking of doing my first comp next year too in an open federation lol the natural guys in them don't usually do well so you know, but like somebody said I doubt you could ever call the likes of Phil Heath Kai Greene and Ronnie Coleman lazy


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I wonder if this is the same guy who was in a car crash because he ran in front of a car p*ssed but claimed that he was only saved because he didn't touch steroids??


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I wonder if this is the same guy who was in a car crash because he ran in front of a car p*ssed but claimed that he was only saved because he didn't touch steroids??


Lol, thread please!!!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

OP sir you are certainly full of the highest grade sh1t I've ever wiffed.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Lol, thread please!!!


Give me a few minutes as on the bus and don't remember the exact title of the thread.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

0timemrolympia said:


> Natural is the way to go! Anything fast and unnatural never ends well, just ends in a big sloppy mess! Bodybuilding is a commitment its a lifestyle. People just want things instantly now a day's. They get dripped up on credit cards to buy there audi's scrimp on proper nutrition so they can pay for dbol. I agree with work hard play hard but people play TOO hard in my opinion. Ive watched many of my friends fill then selfs full of steroids and think there drug dealers with there audi's 3 are in prison and the one that hasn't been caught he's body is like a 60 year old joints seizing up and that he's only 28 so thats why i vouch for natural all the way it looks better as well!


I invite you to train with me for a back session on Thursday. Let's see who is lazy when you are crawling out of the gym after DLs


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Id say steroids are more for impatient people than lazy.
> 
> Having said that, it does make things much easy and i myself have been know to slack on things and let the gear do the work.
> 
> ...but then i also have a life outside the gym :lol:


marc you've made no noticeable gains for the last 2 years...but like you

say you do have a life outside the gym:lol:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Lol, thread please!!!


Will have to look when i get home mate,struggling for a signal so taking ages to do different searches to find it.

Long story short though, he was at a party/wedding/ball or something like that,p*ssed out of his head playing fetch with a tennis ball that bounced onto the road. He ran after it and got hit by car,ended up in hospital(looked quite bad from the photos tbh), then came on here and claimed something along the lines that because he didn't touch steroids his life was saved as how body could fight back or something like that.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

If you're lazy then you are lazy, steroids are not going to change this


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

depends how good you look natty


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Pain2Gain said:


> OP sir you are certainly full of the highest grade sh1t I've ever wiffed.


That'll be Pharma grade obv!! :lol:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Who liked this guy once???


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

I like the natural feeling, however it certainly doesnt mean im any less lazy than a user.

Id like to get on em again, i just don't enjoy the comedown afterward etc - not for me


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Who liked this guy once???


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/95354-cheapest-whey-protein-3.html

No comment!! :lol:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

latblaster said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/95354-cheapest-whey-protein-3.html
> 
> No comment!! :lol:


Guilty as!!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Why so much hate for Audi op?

I feel like I'm only living half the life style now untill I swap my Astra for a A3. :sad:


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Yep, everyone who takes roids is lazy! (unless they are female, they work like hell and are superior to us)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> marc you've made no noticeable gains for the last 2 years...but like you
> 
> say you do have a life outside the gym:lol:


Lol. True mate. I lost that want for more size and was happy.

Main reason for that is a stop in progressive weight increases in the gym. All my gains came from beating my log book.

Tip for anyone starting out there. You want to gain, keep beating the log book.

...oh and take loads of steroids and eat lots of food (but thats a given).


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

think you guys sunk his battleship lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

He has a point after the study showed people who used AAS but didn't train made more gains than those who trained naturally :lol:

Lazy cvnts


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

I made lots of inaccurate statements and generalisations in my post last night. Sorry if anyone was offended


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

0timemrolympia said:


> I made lots of inaccurate statements and generalisations in my post last night. Sorry if anyone was offended


Lol, it's ok - nattys with noavi's are usually jell of the roiders physique. It's not ur fault.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

0timemrolympia said:


> People that go rushing through the gym door in january saying i need to get big quick fail 9/10 people who go in give it there all because they enjoy it and take the time to learn about there body's are amazed at the difference in the mirror 4 months down the line! Slow and steady wins this race with equal thought going into your technique rather than trying to bang out reps aimlessly


I think you need to do some reading. Steroids don't just make you big and muscular, you still have to eat right and train hard. You have trolled yourself fella.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

How can steroid users be Lazy , they are still in the gym, Its just their choice to go about bodybuilding in a different way... at the end of the day who cares..


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Not me... I lift weights from the couch


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

0timemrolympia said:


> Natural is the way to go! Anything fast and unnatural never ends well, just ends in a big sloppy mess! Bodybuilding is a commitment its a lifestyle. People just want things instantly now a day's. They get dripped up on credit cards to buy there audi's scrimp on proper nutrition so they can pay for dbol. I agree with work hard play hard but people play TOO hard in my opinion. Ive watched many of my friends fill then selfs full of steroids and think there drug dealers with there audi's 3 are in prison and the one that hasn't been caught he's body is like a 60 year old joints seizing up and that he's only 28 so thats why i vouch for natural all the way it looks better as well!


I don't use steroids and think a lot of people that use them and use them correctly look fantastic!

Ive also got a mate that like you is very jealous about the size they can put on when using, he gets a right bee in his bonnet and calls them cheats and slags them off behind their backs. Ive said to him many times wtf does he care? who are they 'cheating'? the answer is no one, its their choice to use them and although some people do think it suddenly makes them 'ard' most that do use don t think that abd are not drug dealers, don't drive audi A3s (you must have sh!t drug dealers round your way if that's all they drive btw) and don't look a fat mess!

Sooooooo I think your talking sh!t!!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

0timemrolympia said:


> They get dripped up on credit cards to buy there audi's scrimp on proper nutrition so they can pay for dbol. Ive watched many of my friends fill then selfs full of steroids and think there drug dealers with there audi's 3 are in prison and the one that hasn't been caught he's body is like a 60 year old joints seizing up and that he's only 28


your just describing me down to a tee there apart from its a bmw


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> your just describing me down to a tee there apart from its a bmw


1 series I bet :wink:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Quite strange the op starts an anti aas thread but on his avatar hes the great Arnie on it

I am natural now as I decided after years to quit taking aas because of the sides as I get anxiety and for me not worth the risk

Saying that I have no problem with anyone using them or do I feel they are lazy or cheats at all.

Most aas users are working damn hard in the gym to get results and nothing is handed to them at all.

That's just a silly myth hearing they are lazy and cheats all because its the black market and not government controlled.

Just like weed when the authorties say its a bad drug and the facts are nobody is aggressive on it but then you see every weekend the fool drunk in town centres causing trouble nevermind the nhs they fill up


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

lukeee said:


> 1 series I bet :wink:




perhaps


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> View attachment 137828
> 
> 
> perhaps


Should of put money on that shouldn't I!!

I had the m3 csl back in 04 when it came out, fcuking loony thing!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

0timemrolympia said:


> I made lots of inaccurate statements and generalisations in my post last night. Sorry if anyone was offended


Fancy that trraining sesh, Pencil Neck


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

I see I'm making loads of friends on here my mummy will be so proud of me! To be honest you may be better getting all winstrolled up and having a bmw at least you get the women until recently i had a clapped out ford focus and the every part of it was ****ed except the passenger seat as no one ever rolled with me


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Fck being a natural skinny cnt who just trains biceps


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Fancy that trraining sesh, Pencil Neck


Not really you would probable squeeze me to death or something i haven't managed to get fully back in the gym since i broke my wrist my cast off on tomorrow tho then i can stop being skinny


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> OP is bored, his mum has gone to bed, he's left sat in his socks and boxers, he decides to make a thread, his thread failed it was never gonna set sail, members dissin' and dismissin', even L Man would whip him with his cats tail.. while OP hissing to retaliate, but he cant concentrate, L Man would sprinkle him like sugar on his cornflakes. OP you'v made a big mistake, you took your views in your head and put them in a late night thread, only the creepy creatures are up avoiding the wife in their beds, hunting for trolls for some midnight lol's, OP arrives and digs himself a hole, milky will come and you will burrow like a mole, dodging the hammer, his big troll slammer, would make even the hardest men stammer, not to mention shudder and stutter as your natty brain splatters in the gutter, cuts you like a knife through butter. Natty is not natural, so listen, these words are factual.


I dare you to rap that on youtube:tongue:


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> Fck being a natural skinny cnt who just trains biceps


Actually i train legs more than anything atm so i don't look like a carrot like some people! Orange tan never done a squat? Sound familiar?


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

Elvis82 said:


> I dare you to rap that on youtube:tongue:


Sorry eminem lets be friends


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

lukeee said:


> Should of put money on that shouldn't I!!
> 
> I had the m3 csl back in 04 when it came out, fcuking loony thing!


Whats up with it?


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

0timemrolympia said:


> Sorry eminem lets be friends


Not a bad rap tho i guess ;P


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

0timemrolympia said:


> Whats up with it?


How do I know, I'm not the mechanic working on it


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

0timemrolympia said:


> People that go rushing through the gym door in january saying i need to get big quick fail 9/10 people who go in give it there all because they enjoy it and take the time to learn about there body's are amazed at the difference in the mirror 4 months down the line! Slow and steady wins this race with equal thought going into your technique rather than trying to bang out reps aimlessly


NO SH*T SHERLOCK!! :confused1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

0timemrolympia said:


> Natural is the way to go! Anything fast and unnatural never ends well, just ends in a big sloppy mess! Bodybuilding is a commitment its a lifestyle. People just want things instantly now a day's. They get dripped up on credit cards to buy there audi's scrimp on proper nutrition so they can pay for dbol. I agree with work hard play hard but people play TOO hard in my opinion. Ive watched many of my friends fill then selfs full of steroids and think there drug dealers with there audi's 3 are in prison and the one that hasn't been caught he's body is like a 60 year old joints seizing up and that he's only 28 so thats why i vouch for natural all the way it looks better as well!


Agree with this.

I built my champion physique on loads of gear. Fcuk dieting or eating right I was too busy racing around in my AMG pimping hoes to even think about training most days.

But the most important thing is when I see a smaller guy on the beach like most naturals I kick sand in their face and steal their bird.

Yeah baby. Gear rocks. Natty sucks.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

0timemrolympia said:


> Not really you would probable squeeze me to death or something i haven't managed to get fully back in the gym since i broke my wrist my cast off on tomorrow tho then i can stop being skinny


If you're natural you'll be skinny all your life.

And get bullied by geared up roiders who kick you off the squat rack and press your personal best for reps while laughing.

Deal with it


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> OP is bored, his mum has gone to bed, he's left sat in his socks and boxers, he decides to make a thread, his thread failed it was never gonna set sail, members dissin' and dismissin', even L Man would whip him with his cats tail.. while OP hissing to retaliate, but he cant concentrate, L Man would sprinkle him like sugar on his cornflakes. OP you'v made a big mistake, you took your views in your head and put them in a late night thread, only the creepy creatures are up avoiding the wife in their beds, hunting for trolls for some midnight lol's, OP arrives and digs himself a hole, milky will come and you will burrow like a mole, dodging the hammer, his big troll slammer, would make even the hardest men stammer, not to mention shudder and stutter as your natty brain splatters in the gutter, cuts you like a knife through butter. Natty is not natural, so listen, these words are factual.


Excellent :thumb:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

0timemrolympia said:


> I see I'm making loads of friends on here my mummy will be so proud of me! To be honest you may be better getting all winstrolled up and having a bmw at least you get the women until recently i had a clapped out ford focus and the every part of it was ****ed except the passenger seat as no one ever rolled with me


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@0timemrolympia when you keep having avatars which show bodybuilders who have used steroids it does rather make everyone, geared up juiceheads and natties alike, point and laugh at you.

You haven't actually posted anything that supports your side of the "debate" just a lot of inflammatory twaddle and badly punctuated anecdotes. It doesn't help argue your case.


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Crap just spent 10 mins reading this load of bo***ocks of to take some gear now then lazy myself away on the sofa after being in the gym and doing a 10 hour day at work and eating 6 times real lazy tw*t me


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> If you're natural you'll be skinny all your life.
> 
> And get bullied by geared up roiders who kick you off the squat rack and press your personal best for reps while laughing.
> 
> Deal with it


Excellence. LMAO


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> @0timemrolympia when you keep having avatars which show bodybuilders who have used steroids it does rather make everyone, geared up juiceheads and natties alike, point and laugh at you.
> 
> You haven't actually posted anything that supports your side of the "debate" just a lot of inflammatory twaddle and badly punctuated anecdotes. It doesn't help argue your case.


Meh! "nice pussy cat pic!" Whats there to argue? Nattys are better than orange water bombs! Some steroid guys do it properly most don't! But nattys fart a lot so meh!


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

mark67 said:


> Crap just spent 10 mins reading this load of bo***ocks of to take some gear now then lazy myself away on the sofa after being in the gym and doing a 10 hour day at work and eating 6 times real lazy tw*t me


Really? 10 minutes? Jeeeez!


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

0timemrolympia said:


> Really? 10 minutes? Jeeeez!


Are you sure your doing a 10 hour day?


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

lukeee said:


> How do I know, I'm not the mechanic working on it


I don't so whats up with it?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

0timemrolympia said:


> Meh! "nice pussy cat pic!" Whats there to argue? Nattys are better than orange water bombs! Some steroid guys do it properly most don't! But nattys fart a lot so meh!


I think it's possible you need to cut down on your caffeine intake. You've reduced your responses to gibberish.


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Excellence. LMAO


I pop roid heads with my pin d1*k lol


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Excellence. LMAO


Should i start a new thread "are all people on steroids bully's? Or at least think they are?"


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

0timemrolympia said:


> Should i start a new thread "are all people on steroids bully's? Or at least think they are?"


 Yes because obviously 1 stereotype fits all .

Doesn't it?


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> I think it's possible you need to cut down on your caffeine intake. You've reduced your responses to gibberish.


You might be right! At least i don't have roid rage! I find myself amusing no one else does woooooo!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

0timemrolympia said:


> You might be right! At least i don't have roid rage! I find myself amusing no one else does woooooo!


And possibly sugar too.


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

xpower said:


> Yes because obviously 1 stereotype fits all .
> 
> Doesn't it?


No it does not sorry for implying that but jean claud guy says bigger steroid guys bully me iff the squat rack. Poor old me


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

0timemrolympia said:


> Should i start a new thread "are all people on steroids bully's? Or at least think they are?"


Let me save you the trouble. Yes they are.

Maybe you'll get better responses from a natty board where you can talk about is how 5x5 is sooooooooooo much better than 6x6.

Plus the latest set of skinny jeans you've bought which fit. No problem.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm not sure if OP is trolling us or himself? Wtf is he waffling on about?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Let me save you the trouble. Yes they are.
> 
> Maybe you'll get better responses from a natty board where you can talk about is how 5x5 is sooooooooooo much better than 6x6.
> 
> Plus the latest set of skinny jeans you've bought which fit. No problem.


Tom, this is the fella l want to become a MOD mate, we need to keep this bundle of knowledge and enlightenment on the forum :thumbup1:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

So why have yoy got a steroid user as ur avi?


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> And possibly sugar too.


Bought t5's from wheycheapprotein.com


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

0timemrolympia said:


> I don't so whats up with it?


Im wondering whats up with you tbh


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> So why have yoy got a steroid user as ur avi?


Because I'm a hipacrit that what i do!


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

lukeee said:


> Im wondering whats up with you tbh


Well don't be approaching with your wrench out! You already broke the bmw!


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

Milky said:


> Tom, this is the fella l want to become a MOD mate, we need to keep this bundle of knowledge and enlightenment on the forum :thumbup1:


I cant get the skinny jeans over my massive undamaged ball bag! It a real shame because i really like them


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

So l am beginning to think old banned member returning, will take a while to work out but l definatly smell a rat.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Natty4life baby . Respect


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

Milky said:


> So l am beginning to think old banned member returning, will take a while to work out but l definatly smell a rat.


Ive never been banned from a forum its called freedom of speech! I haven't offended anyone


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

0timemrolympia said:


> Ive never been banned from a forum its called freedom of speech! I haven't offended anyone


Ok.


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

Milky said:


> So l am beginning to think old banned member returning, will take a while to work out but l definatly smell a rat.


And its not a rat its my ass ive been killing the whey recently!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Did we not have a member called onetimemrolympia ?


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

Milky said:


> So l am beginning to think old banned member returning, will take a while to work out but l definatly smell a rat.


Pc milky the forum police


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

0timemrolympia said:


> Pc milky the forum police


Yep, you got it.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Bearing in mind the main theme last few days has been regarding how new users will see the board it's amazing to see MOD's marginalising natty users..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Heath said:


> Bearing in mind the main theme last few days has been regarding how new users will see the board it's amazing to see MOD's marginalising natty users..


YAWN..........

You really are a one trick pony aren't you.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> YAWN..........
> 
> You really are a one trick pony aren't you.


Just saying how I see it.


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

Milky said:


> Did we not have a member called onetimemrolympia ?


Ffs poirot I've never been here before


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

Heath said:


> Just saying how I see it.


Who is?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Heath said:


> Just saying how I see it.


And so am l and so did Paul in another thread.

If you don't like how the forum is run go find another one, how hard is it ?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> And so am l and so did Paul in another thread.
> 
> If you don't like how the forum is run go find another one, how hard is it ?


Because I like the majority here but great thing in life is we don't all have to agree on everything..


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

Heath said:


> Bearing in mind the main theme last few days has been regarding how new users will see the board it's amazing to see MOD's marginalising natty users..


Why is everyone on here on steads? Bullying nattys again?


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

Yeah im to big to fit in that little square


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

0timemrolympia said:


> Why is everyone on here on steads? Bullying nattys again?


my guess is you'll be banned before you get to 50 posts so all this trolling is pointless anyway


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

0timemrolympia said:


> Yeah im to big to fit in that little square


Thanks heath


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Another natty who does not like what he sees in the mirror so has to slag of real bodybuilders who have got the balls to do gear and work harder than most to get the body they want I train 5 times a week hold down a full time job plus work doors and you say I am lazy do a week with me your natty body would give up after 2 days


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

0timemrolympia said:


> Thanks heath


Don't bring me into your agenda mate :lol:


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> my guess is you'll be banned before you get to 50 posts so all this trolling is pointless anyway


I honestly do not know what trolling is i am just participating in my thread!

EVEN IF IT IS A SINKING SHIP IM GOING DOWN WITH IT!


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

If you hate steroids so much you better change your avi you twit... not even reading the comments this is a dumb thread from a dumb person.


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

mark67 said:


> Another natty who does not like what he sees in the mirror so has to slag of real bodybuilders who have got the balls to do gear and work harder than most to get the body they want I train 5 times a week hold down a full time job plus work doors and you say I am lazy do a week with me your natty body would give up after 2 days


Have the balls? Nice choice mark i love you too


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

Freeby0 said:


> If you hate steroids so much you better change your avi you twit... not even reading the comments this is a dumb thread from a dumb person.


Like i said id put a pick of me up there but I'm too massive to fit in that little square! What are people picking on me all the time?


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

0timemrolympia said:


> Like i said id put a pick of me up there but I'm too massive to fit in that little square! What are people picking on me all the time?


Trying to watch emerdale here!


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

Heath said:


> Don't bring me into your agenda mate :lol:


Trying to back peddle here mate! Opened a can of worms wooop woop


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

0timemrolympia said:


> Like i said id put a pick of me up there but I'm too massive to fit in that little square! *What are people picking on me all the time*?


basically from what I can see its because your a bit of a [email protected], and I think you know exactly what you're doing (trolling) because its impossible for someone to be so much of a pr**k without realising


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ooh goody we've got a troll...& maybe a ban a - comin'.

Just going for popcorn!!!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

0timemrolympia said:


> Well don't be approaching with your wrench out! You already broke the bmw!


strange boy


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

0timemrolympia said:


> Natural is the way to go! Anything fast and unnatural never ends well, just ends in a big sloppy mess! Bodybuilding is a commitment its a lifestyle. People just want things instantly now a day's. They get dripped up on credit cards to buy there audi's scrimp on proper nutrition so they can pay for dbol. I agree with work hard play hard but people play TOO hard in my opinion. Ive watched many of my friends fill then selfs full of steroids and think there drug dealers with there audi's 3 are in prison and the one that hasn't been caught he's body is like a 60 year old joints seizing up and that he's only 28 so thats why i vouch for natural all the way it looks better as well!


Only read the OP.

Lol your talking about dick heads you know not steroids...

think you need to read up on things if you want a "debate" as you have no idea what your on about lol

There is so much to a debate on this subject but your op was so ridiculous I dnt think any one will bother debating any thing with you...

The one thing I will say is not debating any thing more educating you on some thing.

Im a competitive bber and I bet my training, diet and supplement intake are all way better then yours and Im far from lazy

All drugs will get you if there rest is not spot on is poor gains a load of side effects and poor health...

There is no easy route to any thing in terms of changing a physique for the better... there is just 2 options

Option 1- what is attainable through hard work

Option 2- what is attainable only through hard work with the addition of drugs.

so its not an issue of laziness its an issue of possibility... what you want to attain will dictate what rout you take...

unless your a dick head like your mates


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

0timemrolympia said:


> Trying to watch emerdale here!


Yeah leave him alone he is trying to knock one out watching andy sugden


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

0timemrolympia said:


> Like i said id put a pick of me up there but I'm too massive to fit in that little square!


Here you go. Just shrink this one down.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Do you like men?


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

mark67 said:


> Yeah leave him alone he is trying to knock one out watching andy sugden


Thanks mark ive been lay on my left arm to make it numb so im ready


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Do you like men?


he only likes the skinny ones :whistling:


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Do you like men?


Yeah some men are ok i like my friends some celebs you know that sort of thing you?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

0timemrolympia said:


> Yeah some men are ok i like my friends some celebs you know that sort of thing you?


You Dr Snot by any chance?

Are you pre op?


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

The Cheese said:


> Here you go. Just shrink this one down.


Thanks cheese


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

@0timemrolympia what was you called before on this forum ? you remind me of someone the way you post, connor b or someone like that


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

latblaster said:


> You Dr Snot by any chance?
> 
> Are you pre op?


No i don't have any ops in the pipeline whos dr snot?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@0timemrolympia

Do you think the illuminati exist?


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> @0timemrolympia what was you called before on this forum ? you remind me of someone the way you post, connor b or someone like that


Ive never been on here before jeez!


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Op. If you wanted to travel from Lands End to John O Groats, would you walk or drive?

Let me hazard a guess, please. You'd drive. Why? Because you'd get there much quicker.

We all want to reach our end goal quicker, so please stop acting the Muppet...


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

latblaster said:


> @0timemrolympia
> 
> Do you think the illuminati exist?


Yes i do they come from where ever that gay flag you got on your pic is


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Do you like sheep?


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

dt36 said:


> Op. If you wanted to travel from Lands End to John O Groats, would you walk or drive?
> 
> Let me hazard a guess, please. You'd drive. Why? Because you'd get there much quicker.
> 
> We all want to reach our end goal quicker, so please stop acting the Muppet...


Id get an internal flight and just drive a little in a hire car probs


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

0timemrolympia said:


> Yes i do they come from where ever that gay flag you got on your pic is


Good lad...you responded with sarcasm...took me a few tries though!!


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Do you like sheep?


Yes i love them i put there back legs into my wellies so they cant escape while i have my wicked way with them oooooo yeeeessss!


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

0timemrolympia said:


> Natural is the way to go! Anything fast and unnatural never ends well, just ends in a big sloppy mess! Bodybuilding is a commitment its a lifestyle. People just want things instantly now a day's. They get dripped up on credit cards to buy there audi's scrimp on proper nutrition so they can pay for dbol. I agree with work hard play hard but people play TOO hard in my opinion. Ive watched many of my friends fill then selfs full of steroids and think there drug dealers with there audi's 3 are in prison and the one that hasn't been caught he's body is like a 60 year old joints seizing up and that he's only 28 so thats why i vouch for natural all the way it looks better as well!


I don't think you're ever met or even spoken to anyone who uses steroids in a correct manner & dedicates there life to bodybuilding, otherwise you wouldn't write such petty sentences, based upon a few individuals and your generalization of the population.

If your worrying about what other people are doing, then your already not going to be working at 100% efficiently, and if you say you are.. your only living in denial.


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

0timemrolympia said:


> Yes i love them i put there back legs into my wellies so they cant escape while i have my wicked way with them oooooo yeeeessss!


I feed them pear drops to so its easier on them


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

Geonix said:


> I don't think you're ever met or even spoken to anyone who uses steroids in a correct manner & dedicates there life to bodybuilding, otherwise you wouldn't write such petty sentences, based upon a few individuals and your generalization of the population.
> 
> If your worrying about what other people are doing, then your already not going to be working at 100% efficiently, and if you say you are.. your only living in denial.


Hello genix your far to intelligent for me so shhh!


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

0timemrolympia said:


> Natural is the way to go! Anything fast and unnatural never ends well, just ends in a big sloppy mess! Bodybuilding is a commitment its a lifestyle. People just want things instantly now a day's. They get dripped up on credit cards to buy there audi's scrimp on proper nutrition so they can pay for dbol. I agree with work hard play hard but people play TOO hard in my opinion. Ive watched many of my friends fill then selfs full of steroids and think there drug dealers with there audi's 3 are in prison and the one that hasn't been caught he's body is like a 60 year old joints seizing up and that he's only 28 so thats why i vouch for natural all the way it looks better as well!


AAS > NATTY


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

0timemrolympia said:


> Hello genix your far to intelligent for me so shhh!


You dont need a degree in stroidolgy to know there bad for you


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

0timemrolympia said:


> I feed them pear drops to so its easier on them


you lost the argument the minute you quoted yourself


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

Ok i win natty is better thanks guys I'm so glad you all agree with me!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

0timemrolympia said:


> You dont need a degree in stroidolgy to know there bad for you


You're not even an intelligent troll.

I guess you're about 19 at the very most.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

in to neg op, someone sum sh1t up for me :beer:


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

barsnack said:


> you lost the argument the minute you quoted yourself


I have to quote myself if all posts are as dull as this one ;P


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

0timemrolympia said:


> You dont need a degree in stroidolgy to know there bad for you


You don't a degree to know that Mcdonalds, pizza huts, drinking, smoking, sleeping little, argue with mom or dad is bad either.

Feck man, like everything in life man.... most is bad for you... If you decide to take the AAS route you must know what your doing mate.


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

zak007 said:


> in to neg op, someone sum sh1t up for me :beer:


Zack they must be water retention in your fingers WHAT DOES THAT SAY?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

0timemrolympia said:


> Zack they must be water retention in your fingers WHAT DOES THAT SAY?


that am big and your a pencil neck

is this you op


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

0timemrolympia said:


> I have to quote myself if all posts are as dull as this one ;P


you make me feel electric


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

zak007 said:


> that am big and your a pencil neck
> 
> is this you op
> 
> View attachment 137859


Where did you get that pic of me you stalker!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Come on chaps, who is he ???


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

barsnack said:


> you make me feel electric


Nope thats probable the jabs mate


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

0timemrolympia said:


> Nope thats probable the jabs mate


if you could be any animal, what would you be and why?


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

Milky said:


> Come on chaps, who is he ???


Haha you said chaps and chaps = gay leather pants!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Maharaja mac, the alchemist AKA known as David2012 possibly ?


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

barsnack said:


> if you could be any animal, what would you be and why?


I would be a eagle and just glide around chilling!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> Come on chaps, who is he ???


connor b is my guess or slumdog rising ?


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

Milky said:


> Maharaja mac, the alchemist AKA known as David2012 possibly ?


Don't give up your day job milky. You must be a plastic forum police officer


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Paz1982 said:


> connor b is my guess or slumdog rising ?


Slumdog was the same pr**k mate.

He clearly is a troll so will just ban him.


----------



## 0timemrolympia (Sep 28, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> connor b is my guess or slumdog rising ?


Im not a previously banned member I'm new here


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Enough silliness.

You're banned again.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Enough silliness.
> 
> You're banned again.


Oi !

That was my ban !!

How am l supposed to win the bloody hamper if you snake in like that !!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> my guess is you'll be banned before you get to 50 posts so all this trolling is pointless anyway


I was only 8 posts out :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Milky said:


> Oi !
> 
> That was my ban !!
> 
> How am l supposed to win the bloody hamper if you snake in like that !!


Didn't see your name on it


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Paz1982 said:


> I was only 8 posts out :lol:


I shouldn't worry he will most likely be back.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Heath said:


> Just saying how I see it.


I have asked nicely for you to give it a break make another snide comment about the MOD team and you are banned....it is really getting old now and I have no time for kids trying stir the pot.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I wonder if this is the same guy who was in a car crash because he ran in front of a car p*ssed but claimed that he was only saved because he didn't touch steroids??


haha I remember that thread!



Kimball said:


> Lol, thread please!!!


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/192681-you-should-look-after-your-health-fitness-naturally-why.html


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Sub-Zero said:


> haha I remember that thread!
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/192681-you-should-look-after-your-health-fitness-naturally-why.html


Oh wow, what a fool!


----------

